

Google SketchUp - kosofalla
http://sketchup.google.com/spectrum.html

======
andrewljohnson
The title sucks... any moderators out there?

The link is fairly interesting... about an offshoot of Google SketchUp
intended for autistic people, called Spectrum.

Maybe the title could be something like "Google SketchUp Helps Autistic People
Express Themselves"

~~~
ErrantX
wow, yes. Mod the title someone! I clicked through and "confirmed" it was just
a link to Sketchup - totally missing that it wasn't.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Interesting link. I have an older relative with Asperger's syndrome who is a
complete frickin' genius at three dimensional thinking. He supported his
family for years by selling specialized machine parts for flowing and binding
fabric through industrial sewing machines. The guy is completely self taught.
He's also pretty good at measuring to the millimetre by eyesight, identifying
screw threads at a glance etc.

~~~
wmeredith
Wow, that sounds really interesting. Is there anywhere I can read about
this/his story? Blog, portfolio, etc...

